# Getting out of St Malo ?



## velo4u (12 Apr 2009)

Hi all, I am off from St Malo to Bordeaux in the Summer and have almost sorted the route. One slight issue that I am having is trying to get a route out of St Malo once I am off the ferry. The maps I have don't give me that much detail about the centre o the town. 

Can anyone share any experiance they have of coming off the ferry and making their way through the town on bike. I am heading initially for Dinan and from there I should be ok. 

Is it fairly straighforward to get out of St Malo ? 

Many thanks 

Chris


----------



## andym (12 Apr 2009)

Have you tried looking at Google Maps?

I haven't done this, but I'm planning to go soon. One option would be cross to Dinard either by ferry boat, or take the road over the Rance, and then head down to Dinan - either along the voie verte or along the minor road.


----------



## psmiffy (12 Apr 2009)

Cross by the causeway (iv never been able to find a boat although there is one marked on many maps) main roadish but not too bad and then look for cyclepath to Dinan - old railway


----------



## psmiffy (12 Apr 2009)

Made me curious because I have done St Malo south 3 or 4 times and the only time I saw any signs for the path was when I was on it

From Cycling in Brittanny 2004

“They have converted an old railway line into a cycle track and this track runs from Dinard (over the estuary from St Malo) to within five kilometres of Dinan. You can take a small ferry over to Dinard from St Malo and then pick up this route. It has an unsealed surface, but we found it perfectly acceptable for touring bikes. There were no signs at any point along the route advertising its presence or stating where it went, if you don't know it's there you are unlikely to find it. The best guide I can give is to say that the Station Hotel (Hotel de la Gare) is adjacent to the start of the track which emerges from the site of the old station and goods yard, a derelict mess and car park in 2004”.


The Path

Map showing route of path

Brittany Photos


----------



## theloafer (12 Apr 2009)

try this..i find it quite good
http://www.coursemapper.com/ ...


----------



## andym (12 Apr 2009)

psmiffy - Thanks for the useful links - I'd forgotten about voiesvertes.com.


----------



## velo4u (13 Apr 2009)

psmiffy et all, many thanks for you all your posts. V helpfull and it looks like the cycle track for me. 
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Cullin (13 Apr 2009)

Hi,
I don't know if this link is of any help, it is on Bikely, I do know that Redmountduo have done the route, they may reply now..
http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/St-Malo-to-Sete


----------



## andym (13 Apr 2009)

Cullin said:


> Hi,
> I don't know if this link is of any help, it is on Bikely, I do know that Redmountduo have done the route, they may reply now..
> http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/St-Malo-to-Sete



Goes in the wrong direction really, but might well be of interest to aqaleigh on this thread:

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=29174


----------



## Redvers (14 Apr 2009)

Make for the railway station and continue heading south east with the railway on your left. Look out for road signs for the D2 towards Chateaux St Malo, this should take you uphill out of the town on a quiet country lane where cyclists have proirity. From Chateaux St Malo you can track south west into Bretagne or continue southeast towards the Loire.
Alternatively jump on the train and take the 20 minute ride to Dol de Bretagne...nice little French town and the perfect coffee & croissant stop. Trains every hour or so during the day and most take bikes.


----------



## Redmountduo (15 Apr 2009)

I echo Redvers comments as the best way out.
It can be busy in San Malo but is fairly quickly left behind.
It is well worth exploring the walled town before you leave.
If you need any routing directions/maps let me know.


----------



## velo4u (22 Apr 2009)

Cheers Red, I think I will peg it over the Bridge to Dinard as quick as I can. I am going to be getting into St Malo on the Sunday AM......so hopefully it wont be that busy.....and then then pick up the railway track mentioned earlier.


----------



## TimP (23 Apr 2009)

I've ridden St Malo to Dinan before using the route in the Lonely Planet cycle touring in France (it's part of one of their gentle tours). Try your local library for a copy.

Getting out of St Malo - cross the barage, the traffic isn't that bad on there, and then turn left.

PS I thought Dinan was great - the camping municipal is right under the walls of the town!


----------

